
The link between alt-right and pseudo-intellectualism of James Damore - virtuabhi
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/13/james-damore-google-memo-youtube-white-men-radicalization
======
virtuabhi
The open question for our community is how do we stop young techies from
falling into the propaganda of alt-right which is also anti-women (eg. females
cannot succeed in programming)?

Here is something for people to read who do not believe that alt-right/nazi is
anti-women as well [https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/dissecting-trumps-
most-...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/dissecting-trumps-most-rabid-
online-following/)

